

Update on Gondor Hosting - paltman
http://eldarion.com/blog/2011/03/03/gondor-hosting/

======
trurl
This does seem very much like just a press release, but the first thing that
came to my mind -- how come the Tolkien estate hasn't sent them a cease and
desist yet?

~~~
tzs
They are probably having trouble figuring out how to deliver a legal notice
over a palantír.

------
noahlt
Honest question - why is this article #3 on Hacker News? It isn't interesting
to me at all; in fact, it seems like nothing more than a press release. Is
there something I'm missing?

~~~
code_duck
I think the closure of Djangy has actually aroused interest in dedicated
Django hosting - a market with much apparent potential in which there isn't
any clear leader. With everyone trying to make 'the Heroku of platform_x' in
the wake of Heroku's success it must be a good time to announce anything
related to this.

------
rst
Not surprised to see Lord of the Rings references, but it's odd to see a
service level named for Barad-dur --- the Dark Lord's HQ. (Why not Minas
Tirith?)

~~~
dstorrs
More mainstream hosting providers would have called that "the enterprise
level" of hosting. So, "Barad-dur" is probably a not-so-subtle joke about the
typical geek impression of the enterprise.

